# Buying a car in Greece



## Lasagna (Aug 2, 2021)

Hi all.
We will soon be spending 3 to 4 months a year in Greece and need some advice on buying a USED car. My wife is Greek Canadian and she inherited a small property in the Peloponnese. She has no passport or residency permit but she does have an AFM which she needs to pay property taxes and bills. I am Italian Canadian and I have none of the above. What I do have is an Italian passport as well as my Canadian one. We live in Canada. I am trying to get information online but it is confusing and contradictory. Any help would be appreciated. It took days of hassles and a small fortune in certifying documents to simply open a bank account there so I am a little concerned that the car buying process will be a nightmare. Thanks


----------

